
Top Holiday Gifts 2018?? - jppope
Getting Killed looking for interesting gifts for friends and family this year. Any suggestions???
======
octosphere
Don't buy any consumables like chocolate or toiletries as they disappear too
quickly. If you want the present remembered, get them something that won't
disappear soon, and something that when they look at it, will remind them of
the time you bought it for them. This excludes clothes as they are ephemeral
in nature also.

~~~
jppope
good call on the consumables... didn't even think about that

